

10 Startup companies that manage their images in the cloud - Part 2 - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/10_startup_companies_that_manage_their_images_in_the_cloud_part_2

======
nadavs
This blog post lists 10 cool startups that integrated with Cloudinary for
uploading their images to the cloud, dynamically transforming them to match
their graphic design and delivering the images optimized through a fast CDN.
The listed startups are of different fields but ultimately share a very
similar set of image-related requirements.

